# How do I make my laptop to stop lagging.



## MarkoHF (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok so I have this 12 years old IBM Thinkpad 600E and I want to make it not to lag. For example when browsing or typing it had to lag for a sec or 2.
Now I know that it has a Pentium 2 processor which is not enough but there has to be an option to make it less lagable. 
It has Windows XP 128mb ram and Pentium 2 300MHZ.
I can not format it since the DVD is broken.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Seeing as a processor upgrade is out of the question the only thing you can do is add more memory. The limit for that will more than likely be 512mb and that won't make a huge leap in performance. Even finding memory that old could be a challenge.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi MarkoHF,

I recommend just purchasing a brand new laptop computer. Computers these days are pretty cheap and they will definitely run 500 times more faster than that computer you currently have. Just like Amd_Man has said, finding memory that old will definitely be a challenge.......probably they don't even make those older type of memory anymore. Also, purchasing memory for your computer(If your able to find it) is not worth it since most likely the price of the memory part will exceed the total worth price of the laptop.

Please provide us a budget and we will definitely help you choose the best laptop for your budget. Thank you very much and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^^^^^
As above! Good advice DBCooper.


----------



## MarkoHF (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I do have a brand new core i7 Dell laptop which I use for gaming and stuff. But what I want to try is to get my old memories back with the 12 year old IBM Thinkpad. It wasn't laggy back then.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

MarkoHF said:


> Well, I do have a brand new core i7 Dell laptop which I use for gaming and stuff. But what I want to try is to get my old memories back with the 12 year old IBM Thinkpad. It wasn't laggy back then.


Back then the computer was running Windows 98SE or ME, which were very light weight by todays (even XP) OS standards.

While the system spec requirements for XP are 64MB min and 128MB recommended these are not realistic numbers. While 98/ME ran well on 128, XP will choke and lag.

Unfortunately, 98/ME are not supported by any modern standards, including the internet. The amount of information downloaded and processed to display a webpage has grown exponentially in the past 12 years.

If you want to attempt to make XP usable, you will need to upgrade to an absolute minimum of 256MB of RAM. (512 is my recommended minimum for XP, but I can't be certain your computer will accept that much). Unfortunately, as stated before, PC100/133 SDRAM SoDIMMs are hard to come by these days and there is no guarantee your computer will be sufficiently useable.

My suggestion, if you want to keep the computer for nostalgia, is to reinstall Windows 9x and use it as a conversation piece.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Just to add, maybe if you can upgrade the memory find a older distro of Linux or ubuntu.


----------

